# Scorpion & Finnish Winter



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi guys :wave:

Like Charles said here http://slingshotforum.com/topic/59458-where-are-the-shooters/

wind and weather should not be excuse


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video!!!!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks Tag 

Only six months and the grass is green again...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Dern!!!! Can rolling in the snow ... you Finlanders are TOUGH!!!! :thumbsup:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## coveman (Sep 11, 2016)

Nice video and great scenery Kalevala! Makes me kind of shy that I have a fire going down here. I'll eventually also have my hands on that beauty , in a couple of days. Pretty anxious for sure.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Great video Kal!!!
I'm still waiting my Scorpion...I can't wait to shoot it!!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shooting, looks very cold there!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Great video! Looks like fun!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Charles said:


> Dern!!!! Can rolling in the snow ... you Finlanders are TOUGH!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thanks Charles


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Great video Kal!!!
> I'm still waiting my Scorpion...I can't wait to shoot it!!!


Thanks Genoa, what color you ordered ?


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

coveman said:


> Nice video and great scenery Kalevala! Makes me kind of shy that I have a fire going down here. I'll eventually also have my hands on that beauty , in a couple of days. Pretty anxious for sure.


Thanks coveman, waiting is something that is difficult to me.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

rockslinger said:


> Nice shooting, looks very cold there!


Its not that bad, -5°C. I have to admit that +25°C would be better.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Great video! Looks like fun!


Thanks mate


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Kalevala said:


> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> > Great video Kal!!!
> ...


Black...but I'm thinking to change with orange, if it is still possible...


----------



## Rrqwe (Nov 17, 2013)

Good shooting! I like your videos


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Rrqwe said:


> Good shooting! I like your videos


Thanks Rrqwe, always nice to get positive feedback B)


----------

